# Latest pictures of The Queue



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 17, 2022)

Ha ha. Brilliant.


----------



## Contused (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Bloden (Sep 18, 2022)

It's a double whammy - a Duke of Edinburgh award AND paying your respects to her majesty.


----------

